# new ups dead



## ajeeshys (Jun 25, 2012)

hey bought APC 1.1KV @ 5200k from ritchie street..
 now i turned it on (connected to AC power but no response.. do i need to leave it charging 4 two days as given?


 then y doesnt the sata to ide convertor(hardware) not working out.. i bout it 4 my new PC.. but it failed.. so do i need to buy new hard disk?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

Connect any current PC to it and check backup. Charge for 12 hours and then try. if backup is too less then you might need to get replacement


----------

